# Basketball lens advice



## wuint (Jan 7, 2011)

In a couple weeks I'm going to be shooting some  basketball for the first time and I'm conflicted over which lens I should use. I will be shooting with a D700 and can either take a  AF Nikkor 80-200mm or AF Nikkor 85mm f/1.8D I've read that the 85 1.8 is real good for basketball but I'm thinking I might need the reach of the 80-200 over the extra stop of the 85 since I'm shooting full frame? am I right, has anyone shoot with this combo?

Any one got any experience or suggestions for this? Really appreciate your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 7, 2011)

Depends, what is the lighting like? Where are you shooting from?  I always shoot from the baseline so I don't need the reach of a 70-200 f2.8.  I prefer the fast glass.  I want good control on my DOF to make the action pop.  I always have an 85mm f1.8 on one of my bodies.  The other will have a 135mm f2 or 200mm f2 for the far court.  I also always have a 50mm f1.4 in my pocket along with a 35mm f1.4.  

If you are in the stands you might need the longer glass.

Keep in mind that just because your eyes see things quite brightly in the venue that does not mean that the camera will.  Of course you could take both and use what works the best.  Every venue I shoot is different for lighting.  I have a note book that has my general preferences for each venue I shoot in.


----------



## wuint (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I haven't been to the gym for quite a few years and there won't be a chance to go before I shoot I remember it seeming bright but I'm just going to assume when I get there it's going to be bad light. It's a bigger gym but it's old. 

I won't be in the stands. Should be on the baseline. I wish I could just take both and use what works best but I'm borrowing them and I can only borrow one. Right now I'm leaning towards the 80-200 just for the flexibility. When you shot with the 85 is that on full frame or with the crop factor?


----------



## table1349 (Jan 7, 2011)

wuint said:


> Thanks for the reply. I haven't been to the gym for quite a few years and there won't be a chance to go before I shoot I remember it seeming bright but I'm just going to assume when I get there it's going to be bad light. It's a bigger gym but it's old.
> 
> I won't be in the stands. Should be on the baseline. I wish I could just take both and use what works best but I'm borrowing them and I can only borrow one. Right now I'm leaning towards the 80-200 just for the flexibility. When you shot with the 85 is that on full frame or with the crop factor?



Used to be on a 1.6 crop now a 1.3 crop.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 8, 2011)

the D700 is an awesome camera! it is the one I want!!! I wish i had 2500 to blow on it right now =(

Anyway bring the 80-200 for sure. you will need the telephoto for close ups. change your ISO as high as 800 if you have to. Put your shutter speed on 1/500 and hopefully you can get some good shots. oh yeah and i hope you have a omni-pod. 

Hope to see them =)


----------



## BKMOOD (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been shooting college basketball now for a little over four years.  I'm usually standing under the backboard of the home team.  I shoot with the following prime manual focus lenses:

35mm 2.8 (crops factors to 56mm)
50mm 2.0 (crop factors to 80mm)
105mm 2.8 (crop factors to 168mm)
135mm 2.8 (crop factors to 216mm)

Anything beyond these, for me anyway, is way too long.


----------



## flea77 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would take the 85 1.8 to the first game and see what happened. In the gym I usually shoot at you can be at 1/640 sec, f1.8, iso 3200 so that one extra stop can make the difference. Then if you see that it worked out great and you had more than enough light, take the 70-200 to the next game.

Allan


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would use the 80-200mm, the high-iso capabilities of the d700 make the extra speed of the 1.8 unnecessary.

In pro games you typically see photographers at each goal post with two cameras: one with a 300mm f2.8, and the other with something like a 24-70mm f2.8.   This lets them cover both sides of the court. 

At half court a 80-200 would seem to be near perfect.


----------



## flea77 (Jan 8, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> I would use the 80-200mm, the high-iso capabilities of the d700 make the extra speed of the 1.8 unnecessary.
> 
> In pro games you typically see photographers at each goal post with two cameras: one with a 300mm f2.8, and the other with something like a 24-70mm f2.8. This lets them cover both sides of the court.
> 
> At half court a 80-200 would seem to be near perfect.


 
I completely agree, if they are shooting at a pro venue, or some place with pro quality lighting. Where I normally shoot, people with D700s and 2.8 lenses are pushing 12800 ISO to stop action. Personally, I am shooting up to ISO 6400 at f2.2 to stop action.

Just do yourself a favor if you decide to take the 80-200, put the 85 in your pocket just in case :mrgreen:

Allan


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea get the 80mm-200mm it's a great lens!


----------

